

Ask HN: review my startup - Getquantify - lewro
http://www.getquantify.com
Hi there, I have just released task management application. I am trying to come up with some new ways to do UI and user interactions. Looking forward to your feedback. 
Roman
======
jasonkester
Every link on that site leads to a big form that I have to fill out, or worse,
a 720p video that I have to wait to load.

That's a lot of commitment to expect from a random user who stumbles across
your site. You've got 5 seconds of my time. Show me something cool,
demonstrate what it does, or I'm gone.

All I got from your site is that it lets me collaborate (and that I need to
give you 8 pieces of information before I can try it out). There are a million
definitions of "collaborate" out there. And they are _all_ simple, so telling
me yours is also simple doesn't help.

What is it? How does it help me? What do I do next? Your site in its current
form answers none of that.

As a counterpoint, check out this site:

<http://www.twiddla.com/>

The average user lasts about 4 seconds on that homepage before noticing the
button labeled "Try it" and clicking it. We get about 80% conversion from
visit to "guest trial" by eliminating everything that could possibly come
between a user arriving on the site and jumping in to kick the tires.

Figure out how to do the equivalent of that for your product and you're
sorted.

~~~
lewro
Great jasonkester! Thanks a lot for the ideas. As most of the people suggest
the copy on the site needs to get better! I need to work harder on that part.
Appreciate your time.

------
Qz
Aesthetically, it looks very nice.

 _Advanced user interface brings a whole new experience to online task
management._

This sentence is basically meaningless. Replace it with something that
actually describes what's new and innovative.

~~~
r00fus
Demonstrate, don't declare.

I also went hunting for a "try it" button or some clear way to see the flow
quickly and clearly.

Also the UI and page are very dark... I understand that black is sexy, but
it's a bit too stark IMHO... lighten it up.

------
oziumjinx
Here's an idea. Create a demo account so anyone can jump right in and
experience the product first hand before having to sign up. Maybe make it so
all recent changes get deleted every 24 hours or so to maintain a properly
configured account (or even flush out all the user updates after their session
expires).

With so many task management / project management apps on the market it's
quite difficult to differentiate yourself and prove your value with just a
snazzy looking homepage (it is a nice design, but so are the 100+ tools I've
looked at).

Take a look at the way rule.fm does their tour (screenshots/videos). Very easy
to get to those areas and

~~~
biggitybones
I second this - 1 click signup is huge for a competitive market like project
management apps.

I do something similar to Balsamiq for one of my apps - it keeps a high
contrast "Save Progress" button at the top of the screen, and any time the
user does one of a few set actions (for you, create a project or to do list) I
pop up a modal to ask for their email and password to save their acct.

In addition to greasing the sign up process, it gives you an idea of your
market fit - the data you collect around this "temp user" process is very
insightful.

------
yannickmahe
IMO, your introduction video is both too slow and too long. A 1 minute faster
paced video would convey the message much better.

That said, the site impressed me by the professionnal design and its look and
feel.

Quick question though, why did you go for 30 day free trial instead of
freemium type model ? It seems a freemium model could get you more traction.

~~~
lewro
Thanks yannickmahe for taking the time.

There is actually a free link bellow the pay options. You get one project and
two users in free plan so you can test it up.

~~~
yannickmahe
Oh, right, just saw it.

~~~
lewro
no worries ;)

------
dertyp
The copy on the "Pricing and Plans" page has some typo and grammar issues.

I'd suggest:

\--- Cancellation Policy You are free to cancel any time, there are no long
term contracts. We will even pack up all your data and send it to you.

Security There is full SSL encryption on every account, even the free plan.
All data is backed up hourly.

Plans Pick a plan that fits your current needs. Upgrade or downgrade anytime.

Free Plan Click here for our free plan. It comes with a single project and two
users accounts.

Upcoming Features We are hard at work bringing you more useful and powerful
features. File uploads, invoicing, and stats are coming soon. \---

IMO the pricing page by itself isn't very clear, I don't see right away what's
meant by "Projects" (what's in it? why do I need them?), or how many users
there are included in each plan. Maybe a pricing grid giving some more detail
about each plan would be helpful.

~~~
lewro
Thanks dertyp! Great suggestions. Will need to work on the copy as mentioned
before.

------
Jdog
Great looking site and service. There are a few out there so the fact that
your site looks great is a good starting/selling point as an initial reaction
to a potential customer.

The one thing I would say to help get the sales would be to add some kind of
list of what you get (an overview if you will) on the pricing/plan page. Since
you have a link to the plans page right on the main page, a user may skip the
area where you list what you get when you buy. So to have the list on the
plans page will eliminate the chance of someone possibly leaving the purchase
page to look at plans and potentially lose the sale.

~~~
lewro
Thanks Jdog. I like this a lot. I am putting it on my list. As mentioned
before the price page should have more info about the plans and product. Fully
agree. Will implement asap.

------
travisglines
As opposed to one of the other comments, I really enjoyed the video. It
focused on just showing how you use your product, not some buzzwords and
dumbed down over-generalizations. The music to it adds a sort of zen like
feeling to watch you go about setting up tasks etc that really hits home to
what I assume are the core values behind your product.

If I had a need for a task management software I'd definitely look this up
again.

~~~
lewro
Really appreciate the nice comment travisglines! I am glad you like it.

------
sgt
As another HN user pointed out, aesthetically it looks great. On that topic,
how do you find such talented graphical artists? I've looked at various ads
for graphical artists but their quality - compared to the typical YC startup -
is mediocre to put it simply. Isn't there a site for the really skilled
artists to offer their services?

~~~
lewro
Thanks a lot for compliment sgt! It is one man show so I am doing pretty much
everything. I think Dribbble and Forrst and great communities where lots of
talented designers hang out. Check them out!

------
jonny_eh
On the pricing page, the standard package is darker than the others. Shouldn't
this be the most prominent?

See here: <https://www.shopify.com/services/signup>

------
Vivtek
"Involved". Not "envolved". (Sorry - it's a nice app, seems like, but I
figured this is probably the most specific help I can give you.)

~~~
lewro
Thanks Vivtek! Some typos are already on my list, going to fix them asap.

------
mayank
nice logo. however, with a short attention span, you might consider
emphasizing what you do as the largest splash text, rather than the relatively
empty "the best way to collaborate online". the way it is right now is that
the line with the most information is in 10pt font and gray-on-gray.

~~~
lewro
Thanks mayank! Sounds like I could do better job with the copy on the home
page as you are the second on bringing this up.

